# Sophie the PBGV is gone



## abax (Oct 31, 2022)

She was 15 years old and my best friend. She was an outstanding companion and a real sweetie. I will miss her always.


----------



## eds (Oct 31, 2022)

Sorry for your loss. Hope you can remember all the good memories.


----------



## Justin (Oct 31, 2022)

So sorry to hear...


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Oct 31, 2022)

They become part of the family and can never be replaced. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 31, 2022)

Aw, I'm sorry.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Nov 1, 2022)

There can never be enough time with beloved pets. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Phragper (Nov 1, 2022)

so sorry for your loss even though they have 4 paws and fur, they take a piece of your heart with them. Cherish your years of memories


----------



## chris20 (Nov 1, 2022)

So sorry Angela.


----------



## abax (Nov 1, 2022)

Thank you Eds. Doing a lot of remembering today. Thank you all for the comments. It helps after a year
of loss.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 2, 2022)

sorry for your loss.


----------



## Just1more (Nov 2, 2022)

Aww, so sorry for your loss! They do leave a hole in your heart, I’ve felt it too many times. After the last loss, I said ‘no more’. My resolve didn’t last long, I now have two more


----------



## tomp (Nov 2, 2022)

Angela,
I truly know how you feel and am so sorry you lost your friend. 
Tom


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## southernbelle (Nov 3, 2022)

Oh, it’s tough, I know… I think our pets’, especially dogs, love is the closest thing to God’s unconditional love we can experience on this earth.


----------



## Guldal (Nov 3, 2022)

So sorry for your loss, Angela. The year 2022 seems to hit you hard! Most heartfelt commiserations!
Most kind regards, Jens


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 4, 2022)

So sorry to hear of your loss, Angela. You've had a lot of challenges this year, and I hope this is the last of them. I've attached a short poem entitled 'Rainbow Bridge' that says it best.


----------



## Deerfern (Nov 4, 2022)

I too am so sorry to hear about your loss. I've had dogs all my life and they are indeed part of our lives and love. May you cherish your time together and know she/he is looking down on you with love from above.


----------



## Paphman910 (Nov 4, 2022)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tom-DE (Nov 11, 2022)

Sorry to hear that, Angela...our 13.5 years old Maggie is failing fast lately and I don't think she will be around very long.


----------



## abax (Nov 11, 2022)

Tom-DE love Maggie all you can and give a little extra each day. It's hard to know before it happens how much
you'll miss her. Give her a tummy rub and a doggie smooch for me.


----------



## merc (Nov 13, 2022)

I am sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Wendy (Nov 19, 2022)

Oh Angela, I’m so sorry to hear about Sophie. I know how much you loved her. Sending


----------



## abax (Nov 19, 2022)

Every post is a consolation...especially cat woman Wendy. I remember your JR quite well and that dog sure
could boogie-on-down. I still have three dogs and we all miss Sophie and my husband badly.


----------

